# UK incapacity benefits



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good information for any of our UK members who need to think about incapacity benefits.-------------------------------Benefits and Work: 60 question you'll be asked at your incapacity medicalhttp://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/benefits/...p_questions.htm60 question you'll be asked at your incapacity medical27.11.06Benefits and Work has produced an invaluable guide to 60 questions you're likely to be asked at your incapacity for work medical. In addition, screenshots of what the doctor sees on their computer screen now feature in our detailed guides to incapacity for work on mental health and on physical health grounds.The 60 questions are based on documents obtained using the Freedom of Information Act and on information from support workers and claimants who have attended medicals. The handy factsheet is just three pages long, ideal for printing off for yourself, or for your clients, to take along for some last minute preparation prior to a medical.Our updated guides to Incapacity for work on physical health grounds (47 pages) and Incapacity for work on mental health grounds (44 pages) also feature the 60 plus questions.In addition, we've now added a section to each guide on How computerised medicals are carried out. This section uses screenshots from the LiMA system used by Atos Origin Medical Services to show what the doctor sees on their computer screen. We also explain, step-by-step how the computer software uses answers from multiple choice questions to put together the IB85 Incapacity for Work Medical Report Form. The guides illustrate, with examples, how a single piece of evidence can be used repeatedly throughout a report to justify the computer/doctor's choices of descriptors.By being aware of what questions you are likely to be asked and how the report is created, we believe that your chances of giving accurate, detailed and relevant evidence at your medical will be considerably improved.Members can download:Incapacity for work and mental health: a guide to the personal capability assessmenthttp://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/members/B...lth_grounds.pdfIncapacity for work and physical health: a guide to the personal capability assessmenthttp://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/members/B...physical_ib.pdf60 questions you're likely to be asked at your incapacity medicalhttp://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/members/B...p_questions.pdfÂ© 2006 Steve Donnison


----------

